# Off Grid Solar & Wind Installation Vids



## lamar5292 (Jun 7, 2009)

These are some vids of my solar and wind installation for my 14x14 off grid cabin:


```
[MEDIA=youtube]Ajp0VkWZ9Jk[/MEDIA]
```
Series is on my channel: http://www.youtube.com/solarcabin


----------



## RodUSMC (May 25, 2012)

Love it! Great cabin too!


----------

